

Reddit is Censoring News about the NSA and XKeyscore - SmokyBorbon
http://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/1jfp3y/large_scale_censorship_of_the_new_nsa_leaks_top/

======
siddboots
To be clear, these articles were not removed by Reddit. Nor is the linked
/r/conspiracy thread accusing them.

This is about community moderators of those particular subreddits. At worst,
they are being accused of selectively removing articles that were perceived to
be editorialized.

